# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  DIY Viva/Paludarium Construction Mini Workshop

## eddy planer

Hi folks,

I'm planning to organise 1st small workshop( a special thanks to AQ Administrator Vinc and Simon 's approval) for all those who are keen on DIY and setting up vivariums/paludarium. This will be covered of viewing my successful 1st and 2nd projects, practical DIY's construction materials,vivarium/paludarium 's materials, filtering system, flora setting. Demonstration, troubleshooting, amphibians keeping and, etc.

Good news is I'd rope in 2 very experienced viva/palu veterans to assist me to make this workshop happening. Both of them are the current and retired moderators. :Grin: 

I'd like to see at least *8* of AQ members keen on attending such a workshop either at my home or somewhere in West. Date has yet to be fixed but would be great if you folks could come to share and make it happen. Most probably, it'll be on a weekend before AQ's appointment with Takashi Amano or 2nd week of Nov to cater for the majority.

Interested Parties:

1.

----------


## version79

Hi...can I join? Are there any course fees?

----------


## Merviso

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775  :Smile:

----------


## davwong

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775 
2. davwong


Are you getting wildginger over, this guy is good..........

----------


## dkk08

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. dkk08 ~ DeZ

----------


## fisbike

> 1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
> 2. dkk08 ~ DeZ


3. fisbike

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Desmond

Can you exclude yourself for this workshop? You'll be the one helping me lah.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Updated 
Interested Parties:Please indicate your name and nickname and your mobile. 

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David :
3 fisbike :

Thanks

----------


## David Moses Heng

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David :
3 fisbike :
4. Altum_lover76 aka David heng

may I propose a FOC venue? :

----------


## halene

Hadi~85015282

must tell me which date asap. as i might be on expeditions
i dont drive. =D

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Updated:

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David ( your mobile, please)
3. fisbike : ????? (if no name and mobile been indicating latest by two-day times, I 'll have to forgo your seat to other, oops) 
4. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
5. halene aka Hadi ~85015282

Please be reminded if you did not indicate your name/nick and mobile will not be entertaining, oops! Don't worry folks, the workshop is basically FOC but a light refreshment will be served. I did mention the date of the workshop will be either 6th Nov or 16 Nov all fall on Saturday to cater on the majority.

----------


## davwong

Updated:

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : ????? (if no name and mobile been indicating latest by two-day times, I 'll have to forgo your seat to other, oops) 
4. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
5. halene aka Hadi ~85015282

Please be reminded if you did not indicate your name/nick and mobile will not be entertaining, oops! Don't worry folks, the workshop is basically FOC but a light refreshment will be served. I did mention the date of the workshop will be either 6th Nov or 16 Nov all fall on Saturday to cater on the majority.

----------


## cdckjn

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : ????? (if no name and mobile been indicating latest by two-day times, I 'll have to forgo your seat to other, oops) 
4. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
5. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
6. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)

----------


## reborn4ever

> 1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
> 2. davwong : David : 97718012
> 3. fisbike : ????? (if no name and mobile been indicating latest by two-day times, I 'll have to forgo your seat to other, oops) 
> 4. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
> 5. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
> 6. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)


7. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132

----------


## [C]irRuS

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : ????? (if no name and mobile been indicating latest by two-day times, I 'll have to forgo your seat to other, oops) 
4. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
5. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
6. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)
7. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132 
8. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737

----------


## fisherw

> 1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
> 2. davwong : David : 97718012
> 3. fisbike : ????? (if no name and mobile been indicating latest by two-day times, I 'll have to forgo your seat to other, oops) 
> 4. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
> 5. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
> 6. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)
> 7. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132 
> 8. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737
> 9. fisherw- CT 9635 5308


name added

----------


## eddy planer

Updated:

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : 1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : JXXXXX- 81XXXXXX ( On requested to remain anonymous by fisbike)
4. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
5. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
6. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)
7. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132
8. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737 
4. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
5. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
6. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)
7. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132
8. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737 
9. fisherw- CT -96355308

*If you guys who have registered, but are not able to make it*, please let me know as soon as possible , so that I can open up your seat to other members.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Updated:

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : 1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
4. davwong : David : 97718012
5. fisbike : JXXXXX- 81XXXXXX ( On requested to remain anonymous by fisbike)
6. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
7. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
8. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)
9. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132
10. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737 
11. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
12. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
13. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)
14. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132
15. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737 
16. fisherw- CT -96355308

----------


## dkk08

I've moved this to the proper section, and I think there might be a repeat of a few names... please assist to correct the names as we do not want to have a mix up of participants thanks! 

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775 
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : 1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775 
4. fisbike : JXXXXX- 81XXXXXX ( On requested to remain anonymous by fisbike)
5. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
6. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
7. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)
8. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132
9. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737
10. fisherw- CT -96355308

----------


## David Moses Heng

Thank you desmond for your assistance.

----------


## eddy planer

Updated :

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : JXXXXX- 81XXXXXX ( On requested to remain anonymous by fisbike)
4. Altum_lover76 aka David heng
5. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
6. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)
7. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132
8. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737
9. fisherw- CT -96355308 

*If you guys who have registered, but are not able to make it*, please let me know as soon as possible , so that I can open up your seat to other members.

----------


## version79

Hi I would like to join the workshop!...My name is Paul and my hp is 98556406..Where and when is it again?

----------


## Shaihulud

Hi, if there are seats still available, I would also like to join in.

----------


## David Moses Heng

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : JXXXXX- 81XXXXXX ( On requested to remain anonymous by fisbike)
4. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
5. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)
6. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132
7. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737
8. fisherw- CT -96355308
9. version 79: Paul hp is 98556406
10. Shaihulud: Yong

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

Please be reminded that I be able barely accept a maximum of 10 participants. At the present moment, I wanted eight participants so that the workshop will be very candidly personal as you'll enjoy and master during the workshop.

*If you guys who have registered, but are not able to make it*, please let me know as soon as possible, so that I can open up your seat to other members. However, if this goes successfully at hand, I will organise another larger 2nd workshop to accommodate more participants if demand required..

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi Eddy, I need to pull out. Thanks.

----------


## eddy planer

Alright guys, this list below is what I refer as to those who're coming down for the DIY Viva/Paludarium Construction Mini Workshop will be held at my home to view my two projects thereafter we will proceed to the conference hall for the workshop just opposite my block.

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : JXXXXX- 81XXXXXX ( On requested to remain anonymous by fisbike)
4. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
5. cdckjn - Jackson Ng (Eddy you have my number - call me)
6. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132
7. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737
8. fisherw- CT -96355308
9. version 79: Paul hp is 98556406
10. Shaihulud: Yong 


Venue is at Blk 24 Teban Garden Road, #04-170 and Conference hall is located at Blk 25, Teban Garden Road.
Time: 1.00pm to 4.00pm
Date: 3rd December 2010.

For detailed directions , I will put up when the time come.

So, it'll be a month time till the DIY Viva/Paludarium Construction Mini Workshop begin. Hope to see ya guys there and till then, do post here should ya not be able to come on that day.

----------


## fisbike

Hi, Eddy, am afraid will not be able to attend the workshop in December. Please remove my name from the list, thanks.

----------


## fisherw

Eddy,

Can I check if the date is correct? 3rd December is a Friday and not a public holiday. Your earlier posts mentioned weekends.

----------


## halene

It's on a friday.
i can come but i'll be late.since there will be friday prayers
i should be there around 2+ =D

----------


## Merviso

hahaha... think Eddy is looking at 2011 calendar!

----------


## cdckjn

Aiya! Eddy, I forgot that due to a change a plan, my family will not be in town on the 3 Dec, so I have to miss this workshop. You can let my space to another person. Thanks.

----------


## Shaihulud

1. Merviso ~ Merv Soh ~ 9791 3775
2. davwong : David : 97718012
3. fisbike : JXXXXX- 81XXXXXX ( On requested to remain anonymous by fisbike)
4. halene aka Hadi ~85015282
5. reborn4ever - Marcus 97354132
6. [C]irRuS - Koh Zhi Xian 98240737
7. fisherw- CT -96355308
8. version 79: Paul hp is 98556406
9. Shaihulud: Yong hp: 85411744


Venue is at Blk 24 Teban Garden Road, #04-170 and Conference hall is located at Blk 25, Teban Garden Road.
Time: 1.00pm to 4.00pm
Date: 3rd December 2010.

Included my hp number, had to get a new one after losing my old hp.

----------


## RonWill

Drats!!! I just saw this!!! Eddy, I'm keen but am I too late?

----------


## felix_fx2

Venue is at Blk 24 Teban Garden Road, #04-170 and Conference hall is located at Blk 25, Teban Garden Road.
Still have space to sqeeze skinny me?

----------


## fisbike

Unable to make it, please remove my participation. Thanks.

----------


## davwong

Hi Eddy

Sorry have to pull out if it is on a Friday as I have to work. I will join if it is on weekend.

----------


## Merviso

Hey eddy! Where are you? Hope everything is well....

We would really need you to confirm whether the Workshop is on Friday or Saturday... And if your work schedule is very busy during this period of time, maybe you would like to postpone to a later date... Hope to hear from you soon! Cheers!

----------


## RonWill

Merv, going by 3rd Dec, it's a Friday (I was wondering about that also). Last I heard from Eddy, he was in Krabi "for couple days". Perhaps he's back in SG and will update soon.

----------


## Shaihulud

Friday or sat makes no difference to me, I will be there  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi, my dear brothers,

Due to my excessive biz trips to India and Sri Lanka over this month, I have to post phone the workshop to further notice, most probably will be arranging again in mid Jan or late Jan.

Moreover, my two special guest speakers are too, held up with some personal reasons.

My apology to all my dear brothers who really so keen on see their vivarium set up into reality. I promise to will notify or text you when the workshop to be held in two weeks in advance. Thanks

Let me know thoughts.
Cheers
Eddy

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Felix and Ronnie,

You guys can join us the ride to vivarium workshop,

Felix/Ronnie, please indicate the participants list and remember your mobile numbers too.

Thanks
eddy

----------


## Merviso

Hi Eddy, thanks for the effort! Looks like we can have Chinese New Year gathering for vivarium kakis then....  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Merviso,

sound likes good idea....the refreshment maybe include CNY goodies if anyone willing to potluck goodies

----------

